# Springfield Man Held on $1 Million Cash Bail



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) The shooting took place on High Street in Springfield just before 10 o'clock Tuesday night. 26-year-old Darwin Casanova is accused of shooting 20-year-old Kyle Salgado of Agawam. Salgado is in critical condition after being shot in the eye. Casanova pleaded not guilty on Thursday to charges of assault with intent to murder and assault with intent to murder and assault and battery with a dangerous weapon and three firearms charges.

















Watch the video


----------

